
Ask HN: Storing financials/sensitive information on a VPS? - dhruvkar
I want to build my wife and I a front-end for managing our financials, registrations, insurances etc.<p>I have a decent system to scan all relevant documents and make them available on Google Drive. But since I&#x27;m the one sorting and filing, it doesn&#x27;t scale so well when I need to share info with other family members.<p>What considerations should be taken into account to making sensitive information available over the web on a small Digital Ocean droplet?
======
LinuxBender
I would suggest something like NextCloud [1] (self hosted platform) as it will
encrypt each file at rest and you can decide who has access to what files. As
it is just for your family members, the AGPL license is probably mostly safe.
Certainly read up on that first. :)

[1] - [https://nextcloud.com/](https://nextcloud.com/)

~~~
dhruvkar
Awesome, that's pretty close to what I was looking for. It would be nice to
have some control over the front-end though.

e.g. Enter in receipts, update car registrations and health insurances, etc.
comfortable enough for a non-techie.

~~~
LinuxBender
I have never interacted with their team, but I am certain you could submit
diffs and ask them to consider merging.

